# Text over an image in Dreamweaver CSS



## DDD3 (Apr 22, 2008)

How can I put text over a photo? If I just click where I want the text, it highlights the image but doesn't allow me to put text.

DDD3


----------



## VirtualTracy (Apr 23, 2008)

DDD3 said:


> How can I put text over a photo? If I just click where I want the text, it highlights the image but doesn't allow me to put text.
> 
> DDD3



I don't know about Dreamweaver CSS, but *ImageWell* is a Shareware app that has this feature:



> _Annotate your image with arrows, circles, squares or text_


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 24, 2008)

Use CSS to accomplish this. Get this book to learn all the different ways you can do it: http://www.sitepoint.com/books/cssdesign1/


----------

